# Help!



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

You may have read my post "29 gallon convict tank". My betta and kribs were getting along great until last night. I woke up and went to feed them, and the betta had no fins. I guess the kribs are breeding cause they mauled taht betta. I origionally had the betta in the 55, but it was flaring and nipping to gouramis. I put it in the 29, and watched carefully. It looked fine, seeing as it took up the upper parts of the tank, and the kribs had the bottom. 

My betta is back in the 55 gallon, until I get my hospital tank up and running again. It has no fins, and is struggling to swim. I think its going to die no matter what, it can't make it to the surface!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Put him in a small, shallow tank so he doesn't have as far to swim to get to the surface. I'd get some Melafix for him too, just to prevent infections. Bettas and gouramis are usually aggressive towards each other because they see each other as competitors. And what ever you do, don't put him back with the kribs.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont think you should put him with anything
keep him alone


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Like Imbrium said, put it in a shallow tank/ jar(a deli cup will work just as well). I'm not a big fan of using meds, but not everyone has easy/ cheap access to Indian almond leaf, so put a very small dosage of meds in, keep the temp up if you can keep it fairly stable(80-82*F) and lastly, put it in a dark, quiet place, or atleast cover it up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bettas don't belong with cichlids, no matter the type. Community tanks with tetras and a few barbs but not cichlids. Isolate him and treat with melafix. Double up on the waterchanges.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Bettas don't belong with cichlids, no matter the type.


I completely agree. Even "peaceful" cichlids like rams will tear bettas to shreds.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

After I saw him struggling to get to the surface, I put him in a 5 gallon tank with gravel from my 55 tank. Last night I went to get melafix, when I got home the betta was dead .


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. :-(


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh i am so sorry


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I won't be getting another betta until I set another tank up, who knows when that will be.


----------

